# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Resources on Tegus?

## bsd13

I'm looking for some good online resources about Tegus as I'm seriously considering getting one. Any recommendations for resources, or even just general information a new lizard owner should know?

Thanks!

----------


## qiksilver

thetegu.com

----------


## bsd13

Thank you, I appreciate it.

----------

